# Help with knitting...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm enjoying knitting using looms. What I've discovered is a problem for me is the fact there is "rolling up" of the ends and sides. Can this be stopped by some knitting method? How do you stop this?


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

When making hats on my old manual knitting machine, I hang a hem on the starting section, and when I am almost done, I take it off on 2 needles and finish the top part
by hand so I get the nice decrease and fitted round top. Not all bunched up. Then hand sew the back seam when all done with a big eyed needle and the yarn so it all matches in. 
What are you making ? The hats on the round loom ? 
I have done those in the past and sometimes it just comes down to your choice of yarns and how they work. The bulky yarns seem to work really nice for me on a round loom.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You need a garter stitch border. Next time, on the exterior edges, every other row you work from the back side instead of the front. This should give you ridges, which will lie flat.

For your current project, you&#8217;d have to use knitting needles and add a border.

Consider this project a lesson. Use it as is, and start again with a new project. It&#8217;s not work, it&#8217;s meditation.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Ladytoysdream I'm knitting mostly hats on a round loom. The rolling up problems is showing up more on the "headbands" and that one lap blanket.

Maura, I'll google that garter stitch and experiment with it. Thank you.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't know if it works on a round loom, but I prevent my edges from rolling up by using a stitch pattern that doesn't roll- Stockinet stitch- knit one side purl the other always rolls. You can knit both sides, any combination of k then p ( k2, p2) or k1,p1 then row 2 knit the purls and purl the knits. But I'm not sure that you can purl on a loom.

Another thing that might help is blocking - that works best with wool and wool blend yarns. With acrylics you'd need to use heat to set the stitches, rathe then just pinning them down and letting the hat dry. That wasn't a good description so maybe you should just google "blocking your knitting."

Let us know if you figure something out.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I am a self taught knitter. I am right handed but knit left handed. 
This is a child hat off the old machine. Hand finished on 2 needles on the top part. 
You can see how the hem is on the back side when hat is inside out. 
So because of the hem, the bottom part is a double thickness over the ears. 
The hat has some shading to it because I used my scanner to take the picture.

You are getting curling because you need a hem of some sort. 
Or a garter stitch which is alternating a knit and then a purl stitch. 
Something like what would be at a cuff on a sweater is all I can describe it.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you all for helping.

Callieslamb I do purl on a loom. I'm going to try that "garter stitch" (knit one row, purl next row) the next time I start a headband. (Don't have rolling problems with hats because I double the brim and drawstring the top.) Was on the website of "goodknitkisses" and that URL talked about knit/purl to stop rolling.

Ladytoysdream those are beautiful. I don't use a machine though. I use round looms; and I have noticed the sides don't roll near as badly as the ends.

I'll let you all know what I learn when I complete the next headband.


----------

